# Showing Donkey's??



## RNR (Nov 7, 2005)

HEllo ALL!

In my search to find out as much about donkeys I have found on the Registration web site and it sayed something about Jacks having to show in stud chains which i can see but is also said something about 2 handlers! Is 2 handlers required on Donkeys when showing them??

Thanks!

RNR and Fonzzie!


----------

